
Coding Horror: Nobody Cares What Your Code Looks Like - luccastera
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001022.html
======
ashu
A rather silly post especially since it only talks about one side of the coin.
Obviously customers don't care what your code looks like. That does not mean
_you_ shouldn't care about it - especially startups - since ugly, fragile code
can completely change the rate of evolution of the product.

------
edw519
"Nobody Cares What Your Code Looks Like"

That's what all the lazy programmers say.

~~~
Hexstream
No, the lazy programmers say: "I might as well refactor this to be pretty
because it will take less effort down the road. It's better to work a bit
harder now to tackle a problem I can't avoid than work a lot harder later to
tackle a worse problem I could have avoided."

~~~
edw519
There's smart lazy and then there's just lazy lazy. You must mean the former.
I meant the latter.

